# Water Lettuce Blues...



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

My 40 gallon shorty tank holds my shrimp, plants and some water lettuce - and I just can't seem to get my water lettuce to multiply...actually my water lettuce looks kindda sad  why can't I get it to grow


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

i heard that u need really intense light for it, since its a pond plant, Frank told me it needs direct sunlight constantly.


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi - I have T5 HO two 39 watt lighting, and the tank does get sunlight as well during the day from coming in a close by window that is also near the tank as well?  I cant figure what I am doing wrong!


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

hmm i cant tell you much because some of my floaters even under HOs just dont grow; they survive and stay the same size, which lead to me to really believe that they do best under direct sunlight in a pond setting (just as frank said), sorry


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

does the plant require lots of nitrates?
Does it have the same requirements as the amazonia frogbits?


----------



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

I cant kill mine. I throw about a handful out every week. Got it under a single t8 and weekly doses of plant ferts. They are about 4-5 inches from the light. Any closer and they burn.


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Water Lettuce*



fubujubu said:


> I cant kill mine. I throw about a handful out every week. Got it under a single t8 and weekly doses of plant ferts. They are about 4-5 inches from the light. Any closer and they burn.


Hey - I got my water lettuce in my 40 gallon shorty tank, and I have T5 HO 2 x 39 watt lighting. The lighting is approx 4 to 6 inches above the tank, I do have the water lettuce, but it struggles to multiply. And it is about the same amount (original amount) that was put into the tank weeks ago - I have even thrown some out.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Jaysan said:


> does the plant require lots of nitrates?
> Does it have the same requirements as the amazonia frogbits?


I have both amazon frogbits(the real one-Limnobium laevigatum), mini water lettuce & 3 types of duck weed. All have similar requirements and do great in all of my aquariums below 7.6 pH. I also dose ferts.

I do see slower growth with the floaters in my African cichlid aquariums. I think they eat it and the pH is high @ 8 ish.

PM or email if interested.


----------

